# Cracks on a new B18



## synop7 (Feb 2, 2006)

I purchased a beautifull Norman B18 for my girlfriend's niece. Good price and fantastic tobacco finish.

It was tuned half a step under standard tuning. So I tuned it to 440htz.

2 days later we saw some tiny (really tiny) hairline fractures appear under the bridge.

4 or 5 of them. When you toutch 'em you don't even feel the gap.

Is it under the varnish? Did the wood craked under the pressure when I tuned it right?

The instrument is under garantee, should we just return it? Or are we just a bit anal abouot the whole thing?

Regards


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Cracks, whether in the finish or in the wood should not happen on a new guitar. Tuning the guitar to standard pitch should not have any effect on it either. 
I'd be taking it back to have the store personnel at least inspect the instrument. If they say it's no problem, great. But, if it gets worse then the onus is on them as they were shown it. Most dealers are more than happy to inspect and explain any aspect of an instrument to a new owner. Remember, they want you to come back again and again. Good service, even if nothing has to be fixed will benefit everyone.


----------

